# Top 10 (or 15) most scientifically advanced countries in world today



## bd_wonder

Let's keep our nationalistic biases or currying-favours-to-colonial-masters biases out of this thread.

Kindly rank in your opinion which are the top ten or top fifteen (whichever you like) scientifically advanced countries in world TODAY/NOW. 

Kindly state your reasons for the ranks too. Also plz let's not just paste a copy of the highest expenditures on r&d, or the highest number of patents or highest number of papers in scientific journals. 

Let's TRY to assess the quality and the impact of the scientific works done or breakthroughs IF ANY by these nations that you mention.

Frankly i wont put up my own ranking as i find this a hard job. 
Let's get the ball rolling fellas.


----------



## bd_wonder

I wont put up a ranking right now, i'll have to see other forumers' inputs on this.


----------



## UnKnOwN

1. Japan - Develops a lot of new technology/gadgets
2. USA - Has a lot of Scientific Universities/ Leads in Space race
3. South Korea - Leads in cloning/ stem cell research
4. England - Lots of scientists 
5. China - They seem to be catching up
6. Australia - Medical Rasearch
7. Italy - Medical and Space research


----------



## Proud to be Pakistani

1. USA - In nearlly all fields 
2. Japan - In Electrical and Electronics fields 
3. Germany - Industrial and Surgical and Medical Fields
4. England - Industrial, Research and Developement in all fields
5. France - Industrial and Nuclear research
6. Italy - In automation and Industrial fields
7. Russia - In Electrical and Mechanical Industrial fields, Aerodynamics 
8. Sweden - In Industrial and Military research fields
9. China - In all Fields R&D is going on 
10. Australia - In Industrial fields and Medical,surgical fields


----------



## kvLin

1. USA - nearly all fields
2. Japan - Electronics and materials 
3. Germann - precise instrument
4. France - energy science and application, aviation, high-speed railway
5. England - Medical and bioscience
6. Sweden - bioscience, energy and EST(Environmentally-sound technology)
7. Russia - Mechanical Industrial and space technology
8. Israel - life sciences and agricultural technique
9. China - catching up in nearly all fields,yet still gaps ahead.


----------



## Black Stone

1. USA - World Leader in Sci-Tech.
2. Japan - Electronics Leader, Gundam's.
3. Germany - Engineering is top
4. South Korea - Biotech.
5. France - energy.
6. China - Catching up fast in all fields.
7. Israel - soil science.
8. Russia - Weapons Tech.
9. Australia - medical science.


----------



## Logic note

in-cites - The 20 Most-Cited Countries in the field of Multidisciplinary, 1997-2007

Below is a listing of the top 20 countries which, as of the latest bimonthly update of Essential Science Indicators, attracted the highest total citations to their papers published in the Multidisciplinary field of Thomson Scientific-indexed journals over the last 10 years (1997-February 28, 2007). These countries are the top 20 out of a pool of 70 countries comprising the top 50% ranked by total citation count in this field.



RANK COUNTRY CITATIONS	PAPERS CITATIONS PER PAPER
1	USA 47,879 5,043 9.49
2	ENGLAND 5,716 1,163 4.91
3	JAPAN 5,397 477 11.31
4	FRANCE 4,427 759 5.83
5	GERMANY 4,341 655 6.63
6 CHINA 2,810 1,662 1.69
7	CANADA 2,564 399 6.43
8	SWITZERLAND 2,524 162 15.58
9	INDIA 2,451 1,993 1.23
10	ITALY 2,007 311 6.45


----------



## kvLin

Logic note said:


> RANK COUNTRY CITATIONS	PAPERS CITATIONS PER PAPER
> 1	USA 47,879 5,043 9.49
> 2	ENGLAND 5,716 1,163 4.91
> 3	JAPAN 5,397 477 11.31
> 4	FRANCE 4,427 759 5.83
> 5	GERMANY 4,341 655 6.63
> 6 CHINA 2,810 1,662 1.69
> 7	CANADA 2,564 399 6.43
> 8	SWITZERLAND 2,524 162 15.58
> 9	INDIA 2,451 1,993 1.23
> 10	ITALY 2,007 311 6.45



I was taking account of paper citations when giving my list. Chinese researchers often talk about the top 5 countries of paper citation as their targets to catch up with. anyway England doesn't seem to convince me where they rank, correct me if wrong, they can't even predominate in the airbus project.


----------



## bd_wonder

thx for your replies.
although my opinions may differ i dont mind hearing yours.

i'd like you to give reasons for your choices too (like why you think they lead in fields listed). also no citations c***, i can write ad infinitum on why such inane measures dont tell you anything.


----------



## Logic note

> I was taking account of paper citations when giving my list. Chinese researchers often talk about the top 5 countries of paper citation as their targets to catch up with. anyway England doesn't seem to convince me where they rank, correct me if wrong, they can't even predominate in the airbus project.



Dear Lin,
You cant judge the over all growth by looking into one or two projects , you have to agree that as a country they are much ahead of China and India or any other European country . they have the best education institution .


----------



## Logic note

> hx for your replies.
> although my opinions may differ i dont mind hearing yours.
> 
> i'd like you to give reasons for your choices too (like why you think they lead in fields listed). also no citations c***, i can write ad infinitum on why such inane measures dont tell you anything.



Inane Measures ?

Essential Science Indicators (ESI) is a resource that enables researchers to conduct ongoing, quantitative analyses of research performance and track trends in science. Covering a multidisciplinary selection of 11,000+journals from around the world, this in-depth analytical tool offers data for ranking scientists, institutions, countries, and journals.

This unique and comprehensive compilation of science performance statistics and science trends data is based on journal article publication counts and citation data from Thomson Scientific databases. Available as a ten-year rolling file, ESI covers 10 million articles in 22 specific fields of research, and is updated every two months.

Your individual perception is not accepted anywhere .


----------



## gpit

I probably wouldn't say that citation is totally an inane measure, I'd like however to point out that citation is only a part of potential/strength: stuffs on the paper are not neccessarily stuffs in reality/in use, at least not yet.


----------



## Logic note

Dear Gpit 
Most of the scientific reserch is on the fundamental science , which is of no use directly , but it adds to the total scientific growth


----------



## ahussains

And if the Talk about the Top 3 

USA In all fields 
Japan Electical , Electronics
Germany Industrial Mechnical


----------



## Anjomon

USA 
China
Japan 
Russia
Germany 
England 
France 
Italy 
Sweden 
Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Anjomon said:


> USA
> China
> Japan
> Russia
> Germany
> England
> France
> Italy
> Sweden
> Australia



The list in about right but IMO China should not be No. 2 but after France. When we talk about scientifically advanced, it should include all fields; Physics, Chemistry, Medicine, Electronics, Information Technology, Mathematics, Cryogenics etc.

China may be catching up in rocket science and defence equipment, but is still way behind in other scientific fields compared to many European countries such as UK, France and Germany.


----------



## ak56

I think pakistan should be in the top 3.
We have developed JF-17 and Al-khalid and helped China in developing the same.
We rule!!!!!


----------



## Black Stone

ak56 said:


> I think pakistan should be in the top 3.
> We have developed JF-17 and Al-khalid and helped China in developing the same.
> We rule!!!!!



Let me rephrase for you.

China helped Pakistan develop the Thunder and Khalid.

Joint Projects.


----------



## Sino-PakFriendship

Logic note said:


> Dear Lin,
> You cant judge the over all growth by looking into one or two projects , you have to agree that as a country they are much ahead of China and India or any other European country . they have the best education institution .



In my opinion,


USA, Japan, Germany are more advanced than England


----------



## blinky123abc

On a military note i have to say Australia's up there. though our navy, arm and airforce only comes to about 70,000 personnel including reserves. our kill to death ratio in afghanistan is roughly 30 to 1 compared to the US kill death ratio of about 4-5 to 1. we also have the most advanced F-18's in the world (wont go into details, look on wikipedia) and we have 94 F35's on order. we also use M1A1 AIM Abrams tanks (better than the US marines M1A1's) and Eurocopter Tiger gunships. Australia is also a great ally of US armed forces having fought in every war involving us soldiers since WW1 (every war we have been in ) so we can hopefully count on the usa to support us in any war we get ourselves into. oh and we now have javelin anti tank missiles. australias only problem is there isnt enough of us. oh we also have the 15th highest military budget, pretty high for 70,000 soldiers.


----------

